# Next Reptile Show After Robaston



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

Can someone tell me when the next reptile show is after robaston please and if there is any in the lincolnshire area thanks jamie


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It should be Doncaster in June 2009 but there are no dates as far as I'm aware yet.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

donnie is the nearest i can think of, or maybe norwich but that has just been.
donnie is 3 times a year now i think.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> donnie is the nearest i can think of, or maybe norwich but that has just been.
> donnie is 3 times a year now i think.


 

ooooo interesting to know about the doncaster thing. have they announced a third meet ???


daniel


----------



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks guys abit to wait but it will be worth it :-D:-D


----------

